# 2009 “spec” R10???



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Are there any photos of how the R10s aero package looks for 2009, the 2 R10s that will run in LMS for Kolles? All the cars have to run the narrower rear wing, so obviously the rear wings on the R10 will change, but wondering if some front end changes will happen to balance the rear end loss of downforce?


----------

